# Honey good to eat after 1 year~?



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

It is crystalizing. Creamed honey is a much finer grain than crystalized honey. If you warm it up to about 100 for a few hours it will probally reliquify. 

If it was in jars or actually food safe buckets it would be fine to eat. I don't think the orange home depot buckets are actally food safe (or atleast not in the US). They should have food safe printed on them and/or a specific logo molded into the bottom.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Crystalized Honey, Yum Yum! Spread it on a biscuit or cornbread and enjoy. Stir a teaspoon full into your morning tea. Or just enjoy it by the spoonful for some quick great tasting energy boost. Or spread it over real buttered pancakes or waffles!

Very good stuff. Or if you prefer, you can get bucket warmers to re-liquify it, or maybe set the bucket with lid on out in the sun.


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

Honey like that is prized in many locales!


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

Let the kitten be the judge.


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

I still use honey from jars marked 2018 and 2019: easy to spread on bread, sugar replacement in jams, 1-2lb addition to 5 gallon of a new homebrew....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

jtgoral said:


> I still use honey from jars marked 2018 and 2019: easy to spread on bread, sugar replacement in jams, 1-2lb addition to 5 gallon of a new homebrew....


I am working on my 2020 crop still. 
Then some 2021 crop left too, but it was a small crop.
All kinds of old honeys.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

look up bucket heater, that is typically what is use to re liquify a bucket, a sauna if you have one going will also work.

google "honey bucket heater" to get a start.
once left in a bucket over winter it is normally crystalized.

is fine to eat even several years later.

GG


----------



## Redin (May 7, 2021)

Guys,

Thanks so much for the responses! I appreciate it soooo much. We're definitely going to do something with it. You guys saved this honeys life LOL We thought we might have to throw it out.

Thanks again!
Ian


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I much prefer it. No matter how careful I am with liquid honey, it somehow gets on the toaster, the countertop, the kitchen faucet handle, my hands and every doorknob after enjoying it on an English muffin. If I use crystalized honey, I can contain the stickiness. Usually. J


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Fall honey is better tasting after it has mellowed for about a year, at least to me.

Alex


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

"3,000 year old honey, from the tombs of pharaohs, is still edible."









Science Monday: Why Does Honey Last (Literally) Forever?


3,000 year old honey, from the tombs of pharaohs, is still edible. How can a food last thousands of years without spoiling?




medium.com


----------

